# Is there a hold up with PR visa



## stevenB (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a hold up at the canadian embassy in london,We had our medicals in feb this year and were told by are immigration company that it would take approx 60 days to process, then we would be called to take our passports up to london to have the PR visa stamped in the passports. We are still waiting to here something its been 130 days since the medicals. We are starting to get realy worried that there is a problem, our immigration company have e-mailed high commission in london and the reply they got was the application was being processed and they will contact when dealt with, this was begining of may


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

stevenB said:


> Does anyone know if there is a hold up at the canadian embassy in london,We had our medicals in feb this year and were told by are immigration company that it would take approx 60 days to process, then we would be called to take our passports up to london to have the PR visa stamped in the passports. We are still waiting to here something its been 130 days since the medicals. We are starting to get realy worried that there is a problem, our immigration company have e-mailed high commission in london and the reply they got was the application was being processed and they will contact when dealt with, this was begining of may


You can try and check yourself. Go to: Application Processing Times: A Look at New Service Initiatives at CIC

How much faith do you have in your "immigration company"? Some of them have been known to be totally incompetent or bordering on the fraudulent. Older applications are taking longer that more recent ones.


----------



## stevenB (Feb 9, 2009)

*is there a hold up with PR visa*

Thanks for your reply. Have tried checking on cic.gc.ca but we get know where with it. Immigration company have been very helpful so far. We submitted our application jan 07.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

dont worry they will get back to you we have been waiting since 2006 like you still waiting for the call. If you keep asking it might hinder so dont keep sending the same questions. who is your legal rep in canada ours were rubbish


----------



## stevenB (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anybody out there had there medicals beginning this year and are still waiting to here from High Commission in London. We had are medicals feb this year and were told by the immigration company we are using that it should take approx 60/90 days to here something,we are still waiting getting very stressed thinking that there must be something wrong.My wife has a AEO in place working as a chef at the airport this was arranged last july, the employer has been very patient but that was almost a year ago. Just need some reassurance that we are not the only family waiting to here from London. We are hoping to live in burlington ontario, would like to know what the commute to the airport is like in the mornings, we have been there many times and like the place very much. We have twin daughters aged 18 who will be coming with us,one of them has a NVQ2 in child care and would like to carry on doing this,the other one has NVQ in animal care and dog grooming and would like to carry on doing this as a job,what are the job situations like for both. Any information would be very much appreciated thank you.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

stevenB said:


> Has anybody out there had there medicals beginning this year and are still waiting to here from High Commission in London. We had are medicals feb this year and were told by the immigration company we are using that it should take approx 60/90 days to here something,we are still waiting getting very stressed thinking that there must be something wrong.My wife has a AEO in place working as a chef at the airport this was arranged last july, the employer has been very patient but that was almost a year ago. Just need some reassurance that we are not the only family waiting to here from London. We are hoping to live in burlington ontario, would like to know what the commute to the airport is like in the mornings, we have been there many times and like the place very much. We have twin daughters aged 18 who will be coming with us,one of them has a NVQ2 in child care and would like to carry on doing this,the other one has NVQ in animal care and dog grooming and would like to carry on doing this as a job,what are the job situations like for both. Any information would be very much appreciated thank you.


We had our medicals in May and have just taken our passports to London to be stamped, maybe the consultants you are using are not doing the job properly. They should be chasing this for you get on and give them a rocket. Good luck


----------

